# burton custom flying v?



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, the huge fanbase of the Custom mainly stems from the classic camber version. I rode last year's Custom Flying V and have to say that it was very noodly and pretty unstable. It was pretty playful though. I've heard that this year's Flying V shape is supposed to be better but I can't tell from my own experience.

Burton's size chart says you'll be fine with a 151 between 110 and 160 lbs.


----------



## UMDTerps22 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks! my fear with camber is that i will catch an edge super easy? I've only had experience with a straight up rocker board and the crappy rental when I was learning so i'm not 100% sure what a full camber board is like.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

not a fan of the custom flying v at all, a lot of people seem to not like it either.

what kind of riding do you do?


----------



## UMDTerps22 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm more of an all mountain. I like messing around in the park but I'm not too good so i mainly free ride groomers(east coast so a lot of fake snow and ice)


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> not a fan of the custom flying v at all, a lot of people seem to not like it either.


Ditto.



Basti said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the huge fanbase of the Custom mainly stems from the classic camber version. I rode last year's Custom Flying V and have to say that it was very noodly and pretty unstable.


Didn't ride last year's but rode this year's. They are still doing something funky with that rocker, like it is more pronounced than the regular v-rocker and I think it was BA who said riding it is "like balancing on top of a fruit bowl". 

There are plenty of other boards if you've got a $550 budget.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Most manufacturers have hybrid camber profiles (which seem to be a good choice for you). For icy stuff, Lib Tech, GNU and Rossignol have Magnetraction which gives you great edge hold. Never Summer has Vario Sidecut which is not as aggressive but still really good. As david_z said, you could buy any board with your budget so I recommend you check out the alternatives.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

where do you ride (mainly)? What type of snow conditions? Do you do any (or are you interested in learning) park/freestyle?


----------



## UMDTerps22 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been looking at the Lib Tech Travis Rice pro 153, but i figured that was pushing it in the length category and I have Cartel est bindings so they don't work with anything but the channel boards. What is the big difference between a 100% camber board and the rocker/hybrid boards. Is camber better for certain things? I was under the impression they are harder to ride? I'm still pretty dumb when it comes to certain things with snowboards.


----------



## UMDTerps22 (Nov 30, 2011)

david_z said:


> where do you ride (mainly)? What type of snow conditions? Do you do any (or are you interested in learning) park/freestyle?


East coast at 3 small resorts in southern PA. so mainly fake snow and ice. I do want to learn park stuff eventually which is why my current board is a 145 burton blender. That was my first board I got it because I figured it would be easy to learn and get better on and it was. i know the blender is advertised as a park specific board


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

UMDTerps22 said:


> What is the big difference between a 100% camber board and the rocker/hybrid boards. Is camber better for certain things? I was under the impression they are harder to ride? I'm still pretty dumb when it comes to certain things with snowboards.


For a general overview on camber profiles watch this: Camber vs. Rocker - YouTube


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

not necessarily harder but different for sure. as a very general rule, camber will deliver better edgehold and better, more consistent pop. rocker will be looser, more forgiving, and better float in pow. 

Ice coast you will probably benefit from some edge tech like Lib's magnetraction like Basti mentioned. Smokin' licenses this tech for their boards. Rossi has a version of this too. So does Arbor (which I hear is better placed on the board). Also on the ice coast you could definitely benefit from camber with the better edge control. It will be a little harder to learn at first but in the long run you will most likely develop better form/technique.

Unless all you ever ride is park or pow, I'm not a huge fan of full blown rocker. Variations of hybrid camber that combine some elements of rocker, camber, flat, etc. are nearly infinite and seem more versatile to me. I would check out some of these like Lib's EC2, Never SUmmers R+C, and even some of the more mild rockers like Ride's low-rize.


----------



## UMDTerps22 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys this has been super helpful! I think the hybrid seem like what I will try


----------



## TexassSnow (Sep 21, 2011)

I got it this year and am looking forward to riding it this season, hopefully headed out in January to test it out. I don't know that I would have bought it, but posted a separate thread about how I'd won it and what not. The feedback about the board concerned me, especially the fruit bowl comment, but I've also heard a lot of positive things about it. I'm still more than excited to try it out though.


----------



## Kesson (Nov 25, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken the Custom Flying V _is_ a hybrid. To me the most intriguing boards in burton's line are the Joystick and it's little brother the Hero. Lots of good reviews on those two. Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Kesson said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Custom Flying V _is_ a hybrid.


It is, but the rocker portion of it is VERY pronounced. The Gap between the tips and the floor is insane. With a rocker like that, I can see the "fruitbowl" comment making sense. This years boards took the Flying V and "mellowed out" the pronounced rocker - called camel humps or something (slips my mind at this moment). Wonder that the reviews will be like. I THINK humps is new this year but I could be wrong.... either way I would be speculating on performance as I have not tried either....


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Get a burton NUG to go with your EST bindings. V Rocker is fun(like riding a skateboard, not carving) and the NUG rocks. For where you ride, the NUG kills it.


----------

